# cricket Calcium and vitamin dusting for cresties



## Tortex (May 20, 2010)

Hey

i have read alot of conflicting information about what to dust crickets with for a little crested gecko 

the main thing seems to be whether the calcium and vitamin should contain D3 or not, some ppl say yes some ppl say no

i was just wondering as ive orderd vitamin and calcium without D3, but now wondering whether i should get it with D3?
also how often do you dust each thing. im only planning on feeding crickets 2 times a week if that. i was just wondering
what u dust them with when? if that makes sense? :S

Thanks


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

Also what to dust your crickets with when seems to be an issue, especially when also using CGD as well as crickets.
I personally am not sure whether I'm meant to dust the crickets with Calcium without D3 in the weekdays and dust them with Calcium with D3 at the weekends?
Also when should vitamin suppliments be used? Are they relevant when feeding on a CGD/Livefood diet?

Thanks for any answers given.


----------



## Tortex (May 20, 2010)

Kittysan said:


> Also what to dust your crickets with when seems to be an issue, especially when also using CGD as well as crickets.
> I personally am not sure whether I'm meant to dust the crickets with Calcium without D3 in the weekdays and dust them with Calcium with D3 at the weekends?
> Also when should vitamin suppliments be used? Are they relevant when feeding on a CGD/Livefood diet?
> 
> Thanks for any answers given.


you worded that alot better than i did at the end of my post : victory:

Thankyou for any answeres, were both a bit stuck


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

Any help would be much appreciated indeed =3


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Okay cresties I know a fair bit about. 
If I say calcium I mean pure calcium. If I say vitamins I mean something like nutrobal. 

If you are feeding a solely CGD/repashy 2 part diet you do not need to add calcium or vitamins as these diets are complete.

If you are feeding 50:50 livefood and complete diet I would add in lightly calcium dusted crickets every other livefood feed. (Just a pinch in a bag shaken with the crickets for that feed is enough).

If you are on a high livefood content diet. I would calcium dust every other feed and use a little vitamin dust once a week. More importantly though you should make sure your livefood is in good condition. Make sure you gutload them the day before you feed them. I use progrub and gel water balls for my crickets. I even clean them out. Better you look after your crickets the better food they will be for your reps. Obvious but often overlooked by livefood feeders!


----------



## Tortex (May 20, 2010)

Nix said:


> Okay cresties I know a fair bit about.
> If I say calcium I mean pure calcium. If I say vitamins I mean something like nutrobal.
> 
> If you are feeding a solely CGD/repashy 2 part diet you do not need to add calcium or vitamins as these diets are complete.
> ...


Thanks for the response  
i have some pregrub thing and some gel stuff aswell for the crickets.
id probily through in the odd bit of carrot if we have any left, or anything like that. 

i just got some nutrobal to dust the crickets with, im only planning on feeding crickets once a week or so so ive been told by someone this is all ill need, just a little bit on each cricket.
is it mealworms you can feed to cresties? i forgot the name of them, anyway i might get a few of these aswell 

thanks


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you for the advice. Very helpful.


----------



## James McFish (Jul 22, 2010)

Tortex said:


> Hey
> 
> i have read alot of conflicting information about what to dust crickets with for a little crested gecko
> 
> ...


If feeding crickets every day, then they should be dusted with calcium 5 days a week, and vitamins the other two.

What other diet are you feeding instead of crickets?

If you're using a ready meal for cresties type, it will probably contain calcium and vits. If you're making your own diet, then you need to add a small amount of calcium and vits to this every day. : victory:


----------



## Tortex (May 20, 2010)

James McFish said:


> If feeding crickets every day, then they should be dusted with calcium 5 days a week, and vitamins the other two.
> 
> What other diet are you feeding instead of crickets?
> 
> If you're using a ready meal for cresties type, it will probably contain calcium and vits. If you're making your own diet, then you need to add a small amount of calcium and vits to this every day. : victory:


i have the repashy 1 part diet.
i have some komodo calcium + vitimins + D3 now to dust them with

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

James McFish said:


> If feeding crickets every day, then they should be dusted with calcium 5 days a week, and vitamins the other two.
> 
> What other diet are you feeding instead of crickets?
> 
> If you're using a ready meal for cresties type, it will probably contain calcium and vits. If you're making your own diet, then you need to add a small amount of calcium and vits to this every day. : victory:


And I've got Komodo's CGD, considering Clark's diet and I have Komodo calcium with D3.

Thank you for your reply! : victory:


----------



## James McFish (Jul 22, 2010)

Kittysan said:


> And I've got Komodo's CGD, considering Clark's diet and I have Komodo calcium with D3.
> 
> Thank you for your reply! : victory:


I don't use a CGD for mine, but prefer to mix my own. They love fruit puree, especially if you put a bit of honey in it! I just mix a pinch of calcium and sometimes vits in with this.

I feed crickets every day(not necessary, just my preference) so I know they're getting the calcium and vits from them.

I find the aggressive way they chase and nail cricket very amusing, wheras watching them eat the fruit is not quite so fun! :2thumb:


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

I've made mine a fruit smoothie but I'm going to my the CGD in with it for the vitamins.

My partner did decide to be cheecky though and when I went to check on my fruit ice-cubes (I froze it for longevity) he'd stolen one and was eating it! Mind you I guess that's a positive when in comes to taste!


----------



## James McFish (Jul 22, 2010)

Kittysan said:


> I've made mine a fruit smoothie but I'm going to my the CGD in with it for the vitamins.
> 
> My partner did decide to be cheecky though and when I went to check on my fruit ice-cubes (I froze it for longevity) he'd stolen one and was eating it! Mind you I guess that's a positive when in comes to taste!


I freeze it in ice cubes too. It's the best way, otherwise you'd spend all day making mini batches of fruit puree! :2thumb:


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

James McFish said:


> I freeze it in ice cubes too. It's the best way, otherwise you'd spend all day making mini batches of fruit puree! :2thumb:


Too true! 
It'd cost a fortune just for the amount of fresh fruit portions you'd have to constantly stock as well I bet.


----------

